# Roland Cube 30x



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

looking for a small practice amp for around the house...had purchased a vox vt40+ but it had some issues so I returned it...thinking maybe the Roland 30x...the size and weight seem bang on...anyone have one or tried one?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Used to have a Cube 30, and I've played one a few times recently. They're great practice amps. The effects are pretty limited, but the overdrive sounds are great, especially the classic stack and metal.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

+1 for what andy said, but i would like to ad a few things. i've had mine for a year. during this time i am constantly discovering and re-discovering new sounds i can get from this little amp. i absolutely love the cleans i get from this amp.
there are alot of good dirty tones too, especially if you want to play with the knobs. for a bedroom amp, the knobs do alot more than what's on most other amps in it's range. i like the way my 335 sounds through the acoustic model when i turn the pups down. it's the best s.s. bedroom amp i've ever owned. i'm shopping for a small tube amp because in the end, you just cant reproduce that sound with s.s. but i'll definitely keep my cube for the awesome cleans. get one, and snicker to yourself about how much amp you got for such a small amount of $$.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replys...I think I was convinced before I posted...I already have a Fender tube amp and a Line 6 75 watt...as I said the main criteria is weight,size and a few features,simple to use,reliability and lets not forget price....Thanks again.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many of the folks in the jazz giuitar forum like the Roland amps...FWIW.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had a 30 watter for a couple years...the clean tones are superb and can compete with the big boys....i agree the effected sounds are ok. Try the Marshall setting and roll off the volume on your guitar, get a great "pushed clean" tone.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

went for the cube 40xl...few more features...so far so good.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I hope they sound better than they look!


----------

